# [Resolved] Why 13.1-BETA1 packages are three months behind of 13.0-RELEASE ?



## checkpoint (Mar 13, 2022)

Hello all.

Can someone please explain why packages in FreeBSD 13.1-BETA1 are outdated, three to four months behind those in 13.0-RELEASE ? Why the whole packages repository has not been move to 13.1-BETA1 as expected ? When the packages repository will be synced ?

I have just installed 13.1-BETA1 to new laptop (I needed latest driver updates to get some hardware working), then trying to install KiCAD from packages I discovered that kicad-5.1.12,2 is the latest available, while kicad-6.0.2_1,2 is available in 13.0-RELEASE. The problem is that in KiCAD 6 cad file syntax has changed, so there's no way back to KiCAD 5 for me now.


```
root@butterfly:/home/rz # uname -a
FreeBSD butterfly 13.1-BETA1 FreeBSD 13.1-BETA1 #3: Sun Mar 13 06:28:35 +05 2022     rz@butterfly:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC amd64
root@butterfly:/home/rz # pkg search kicad
kicad-5.1.12,2                 Schematic and PCB editing software
kicad-devel-r20211218003137    Schematic and PCB editing software
kicad-doc-5.1.12               KiCad Documentation and Help Files
kicad-library-footprints-5.1.12 Official KiCad Footprint Libraries
kicad-library-footprints-devel-r20211218014246 Official KiCad Footprint Libraries for the future Kicad version 5
kicad-library-packages3d-5.1.12 Official KiCad 3D model libraries for rendering and MCAD integration
kicad-library-packages3d-devel-r20211024155528 Official KiCad 3D model libraries for rendering and MCAD integration
kicad-library-symbols-5.1.12   Official KiCad schematic symbol libraries
kicad-library-symbols-devel-r20211218014624 Official KiCad schematic symbol libraries for the future Kicad 5 release
kicad-library-tmpl-5.1.12      Official KiCad project templates
kicad-library-tmpl-devel-r20211020181507 Official KiCad project templates
```


```
rz@mustodon:~ % uname -a
FreeBSD mustodon 13.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p7 #2: Mon Mar  7 06:14:37 +05 2022     rz@mustodon:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/ASUSVX7  amd64
rz@mustodon:~ % pkg search kicad
kicad-6.0.2_1,2                Schematic and PCB editing software
kicad-devel-r20220303163317    Schematic and PCB editing software
kicad-doc-6.0.2                KiCad Documentation and Help Files
kicad-library-footprints-6.0.2 Official KiCad Footprint Libraries
kicad-library-footprints-devel-r20220303153735 Official KiCad Footprint Libraries for the future Kicad version 5
kicad-library-packages3d-6.0.2 Official KiCad 3D model libraries for rendering and MCAD integration
kicad-library-packages3d-devel-r20220225191015 Official KiCad 3D model libraries for rendering and MCAD integration
kicad-library-symbols-6.0.2    Official KiCad schematic symbol libraries
kicad-library-symbols-devel-r20220303113929 Official KiCad schematic symbol libraries for the future Kicad 5 release
kicad-library-tmpl-6.0.2       Official KiCad project templates
kicad-library-tmpl-devel-r20220102203714 Official KiCad project templates
```


----------



## bsduck (Mar 13, 2022)

You're obviously using the _latest_ package repository on your 13.0 install, while your freshly installed 13.1, like all RELEASE branches, defaults to _quarterly_, which doesn't offer the latest versions.

To switch to _latest_, create /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf with the following content:

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```


----------



## checkpoint (Mar 13, 2022)

You are absolutely right, thanks!

On my 13.0-RELEASE machine there's a pkg conf file that was installed by default with the following content:


```
rz@mustodon:~ % ll /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/bleeding-edge.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  63 Aug 21  2021 /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/bleeding-edge.conf

rz@mustodon:~ % cat /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/bleeding-edge.conf
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"
}
```

Somehow I thought it is default behavior now to run on bleeding edge.  ;-)

PS: Aug 21 2021 is the day system was installed in that machine.


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Mar 13, 2022)

That’s not a standard file from FreeBSD. Perhaps you followed this post:

Post in thread 'portsnap: Quarterly or HEAD?'
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/portsnap-quarterly-or-head.74921/post-459512


----------



## bsduck (Mar 13, 2022)

I never saw such a file present by default, but I didn't install a fresh 13.0-RELEASE either.
Are you sure you didn't create it yourself?
If yes, is it on amd64 or another platform? What kind of image did you use for installation?


----------



## checkpoint (Mar 13, 2022)

My bad, yes I recall now. Thanks again.


----------

